# internship for fresh medical graduates



## celt2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

hello all ,

just looking for some advice regarding how to find an internship position in cyprus .

I have a medical degree from russia and having the right to work in any eu country 

through spouse visa who is a british citizen.

I am fluent in english ,russian , and now started learning greek language , 

can someone help ?


----------

